# Thetford toilet/tank/flush cleaning



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

After 150+ days away in the last 200 and 250+ days away since new (3yrs) guess its time to consider cleaning the toilet  Only kidding - externally it looks pristine.

The casette though is showing signs of limescale (?) inside, or or some other markings (doens't look like toilet waste).

And when the flush is low, I get some black "crap" coming through - algae?

I use thetford blue for casette and pink for flush both as per instructions.


Was thinking just to contantly flush a comple of tanks of flush through the "flush tank" to remove crap and then put some strong pink in for the next month till we use it again. But not sure what to do with casette.


Any top tips for this job?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, get somebody else to do it for you!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

The proper Thetford cassette cleaner is the way to go to clean out the cassette-it works very well. I used to get the black stuff in the flush tank too when using the pink stuff. I switched to "Fenwicks Top and Tail" last year (Used in both tanks) and the problem has gone. I didnt even need to flush the old stuff out-it just disappeared!
I switched to Top and Tail to save carrying two bottles of fluid and it was well worth it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilets*

Hi

1) The pink stuff. I bought a bottle of this when I first started motorhoming. During the course of the pleasantries with a caravanner whilst I was emptying the cassette, the subject of Thetford pink and similar came up. He said he stopped using the stuff as it caused algae. Anyway, I had quite bad algae in my flush tank. I filled the tank with a mixture of bleach and water and left for a few hours, then drained it - the tank was clean. I now only flush with fresh water. I spray the toilet bowl with Dettol spray or similar as and when needed.

2) The tank - I agree - they do look like they are covered in limescale. I treat my cassette to a spring clean. I fill it with warm water and then add a few dishwasher tablets and leave it for a couple of hours. After washing the tank out, I add a couple of litres of cheap vinegar and more warm water - again leaving for a couple of hours. I have done this twice since owning this motorhome - so probably every three to four months as an average.

Here is a link to a thread from a couple of years ago about algae.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Russell, the link has disappeared - just like your algae!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Algae*

Here is the algae thread again...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21838-algae.html

Russell


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If you want to do a 'full clean' on your toilet cassette it is well worth removing all the removable bits: the emptying spout, pressure relief valve etc. and giving it all a good scrub.

1) Download part removal instructions from the Thetford website.

2) Get rubber gloves.

3) Get some small 'flue brushes' and an old paint brush: about 1/2 to 1inch and a dishwash brush.

4) Remove all removable bits

5) Proceed to clean all the nasty stuff from the removed bits and all the internal mechanisms that are not removable, such as the float and slide mechanisms. using the aforementioned brushes. Take care though because some parts can be dislodged.

5) Keep on scrubbing and poking all the muck out and flushing with water.

6) Re-assemble all the removed bits. You *did* note exactly where they all fitted didn't you? I forgot to mention that!

7) Use a special tank cleaner or some of the previously suggested solutions to soak the tank for several hours / days, periodically turning the tank upside down, on end, right way up etc. and giving it a good shaking, relieving any pressure build up as required.

8) Empty and rinse.

Harvey


----------

